#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Mooie live plaatjes

## MusicXtra

De afgelopen tijd beetje meer verdiept in fotografie onder lastige lichtomstandigheden.
Hier een paar leuke plaatjes die ik tijdens gigs geschoten heb.

----------


## jakobjan

Mooie plaatjes..

Ik heb er in de afgelopen Jaren ook genoeg voor de lens gehad. 

Er staan hier een paar  https://picasaweb.google.com/fotogra...laan/Artiesten

----------


## robin1

Nou, dan bij deze ook een paar foto's van mij :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

Ik heb de indruk dat er nog een reservatiestickertje met jouw naam op op de lens zit  :Big Grin:

----------


## BvE

@ MusicXtra: mooie foto's, ik vind ze alleen erg zacht. Volgens mij heb je een lens met een flink kleine f-waarde, niet? Ik gok 1.8? Ik denk dat het voor de scherpte van het plaatje beter zal zijn als je niet lager dan 3.0 zou gaan. Nu mis ik gewoon de scherpte een beetje. Ik heb overigens ook het idee dat de foto's zijn ge-upscaled, ik zie wat uitvergrotings artifacten. 

Mag ik vragen wat je gear is?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mag ik vragen wat je gear is?



Een Canon EOS60D met een 17-55 F2.8 zoomlens en de plastic fantastic 50 mm F1.8 lens.
Klopt idd dat ik met een groot diafragma werk, voordeel is de lichtgevoeligheid, nadeel is de kleine scherptediepte. Dit is overigens wel een bewuste keus daar ik flitsen op een podium echt not-done vind.
De kleurbalans is het enige wat er bijgesteld is, er is dus niet vergroot.

----------


## showband

ik zeg 
*meer fotos van knappe dames als voorbeeldmateriaal!*

lelekerds zien de forummers dagelijks.  :Cool: 



in de spiegel bv  :Wink:

----------


## mrVazil

> Dit is overigens wel een bewuste keus daar ik flitsen op een podium echt not-done vind.



En dat is nu eens iets waar ik me blauw aan erger op al die concerten, al die mensen met hun compactjes die denken dat hun flits vanop de 30e rij in het koning boudewijnstadion toch aan het podium geraakt. Je ziet de eerste nummers vaak niets anders als dat storende geflits overal! Blij dat jij door hebt dat niemand, niet de artiest en niet je medemensen, opgezet is met geflits  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik zeg 
> *meer fotos van knappe dames als voorbeeldmateriaal!*



Zoiets?

----------


## BvE

> Een Canon EOS60D met een 17-55 F2.8 zoomlens en de plastic fantastic 50 mm F1.8 lens.
> Klopt idd dat ik met een groot diafragma werk, voordeel is de lichtgevoeligheid, nadeel is de kleine scherptediepte. Dit is overigens wel een bewuste keus daar ik flitsen op een podium echt not-done vind.
> De kleurbalans is het enige wat er bijgesteld is, er is dus niet vergroot.



Hmm, dan gaat er toch iets mis met uploaden, comprimeren, o.i.d. Want de foto's zien er niet zo scherp uit als dat ze met die gear zouden moeten zijn. Of je gebruikt een te lage iso met een te lange sluitertijd? Ik denk dat je daar echter wel goed over hebt nagedacht...

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik schiet alles in RAW, hoogste resolutie.
Meestal gebruik ik sluitertijden tussen 1/60 en 1/250 sec. bij ISO 1600-3200.
Maar idd zijn deze JPEG's niet zo scherp als het originele formaat. Dus de kans dat het met comprimeren en verkleinen misgaat is groot.
Maar, kan ook deels aan mij liggen hoor, heb nu dus twee weken ervaring. :Cool:

----------


## drummerke

Ooit al gehoord van privacy? Niet alle mensen vinden het leuk om een foto van zichzelf zomaar op het web tegen te komen. Vind de meerwaarde betreffende licht en geluid ook niet echt terug in dit topic  :Wink:  dit even terzijde.

----------


## Roeltej

> Ooit al gehoord van privacy? Niet alle mensen vinden het leuk om een foto van zichzelf zomaar op het web tegen te komen. Vind de meerwaarde betreffende licht en geluid ook niet echt terug in dit topic  dit even terzijde.



Beetje debiel antwoord, maar toch, hadden ze maar geen artiest moeten worden en op een podium gaan staan...

Ieder evenementje, hoe klein of groot dan ook lopen fotografen rond, die foto's staan in veel gevallen binnen een week allemaal op internet.

Daarnaast zijn er nog de nodige mobiele(debiele soms) fototjes... proberen op 50m afstand softwarematig in de zoomen op het hoofd van een artiest en dan een foto te maken.


even ontopic, mis idd wat scherpte in de foto's, op de eerste ligt het focuspunt ook wat verkeerd.
Zelfs op 1.8 of 2.8 moet je nog scherpe foto's kunnen maken, al mislukt er wat meer omdat je een beperkte scherptediepte hebt.

----------


## mrVazil

@musicextra:

Ik gebruik VSO image resizer om te resizen voor het web. Programmatje is gratis als je elke keer bij het openen even op OK wil klikken, en behoud de kwaliteit perfect!

----------


## stamgast

We houden toch ook wel van een foto van een mooie mixer?

----------


## eddy56

> Ooit al gehoord van privacy? Niet alle mensen vinden het leuk om een foto van zichzelf zomaar op het web tegen te komen. Vind de meerwaarde betreffende licht en geluid ook niet echt terug in dit topic  dit even terzijde.



Effe offtopic, Je hoeft niet te reageren, en je kunt het onderwerp ook dichtklikken. Als het hier niet thuis hoort zal een modenator dit vanzelf in de lounge plaatsen.

Greetz Eddy

----------


## Gast1401081

> We houden toch ook wel van een foto van een mooie mixer?



Ik ken vliegtuigen met minder knopjes, maar wel beter betaalde operators...

----------


## SH1000

> Een Canon EOS60D met een 17-55 F2.8 zoomlens en de plastic fantastic 50 mm F1.8 lens.
> .



Die fantastieke plastieke 50mm van canon is echt een geweldige lens voor het geld. Meer value for money is er niet...

----------


## mrVazil

> Die fantastieke plastieke 50mm van canon is echt een geweldige lens voor het geld. Meer value for money is er niet...



yep, heel erg jaloers dat nikon daar geen alternatief voor heeft!

----------


## robin1

Nog even een foto'tje...Nu even met een iets..subtielere copyright.. Wil gewoon liever niet dat anderen er met mijn foto's van door gaan..

----------


## Roeltej

> Die fantastieke plastieke 50mm van canon is echt een geweldige lens voor het geld. Meer value for money is er niet...



Als je keer geld over hebt is de 85mm f1.8 ook fantastisch. Gebruik die meer dan de 50mm

----------


## MusicXtra

Ga toch liever voor de 70-200 F2.8 IS usm. :Big Grin:

----------


## Roeltej

Das leuk als je armen als een gorilla hebt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

85 is lekker compact en weegt niet zo gek veel... die 70-200 2.8 is een 2 kilo zwaarder ofzo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Heb zelf de 70-200 4.0L IS, wel erg fijn ding, 2.8 ook, op gewicht na

----------


## robin1

> Ga toch liever voor de 70-200 F2.8 IS usm.



Daarmee, of met de 27-70 F2.8 IS, zijn mijn foto's geschoten...Ik moet zeggen dat ik er erg blij mee ben..

----------


## mrVazil

allemaal canon gebruikers dus?

----------


## qvt

> We houden toch ook wel van een foto van een mooie mixer?



een 480 naast zo'n bakbeest?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stamgast

Jazeker, we hebben geen plugins in onze mixers zitten. We hebben ook M5000's, M6000's en heul veul ander spul (SPX-en etc.) maar een 480 blijft zeer fijn klinken....
Is maar net de keuze van de tech btw.

----------


## Tom06

> allemaal canon gebruikers dus?



Zeker weten!!

----------


## robbie

> allemaal canon gebruikers dus?



Nee ik heb een sony A350

----------


## MusicXtra

> allemaal canon gebruikers dus?



Eerst een Nikon D3000 gehad, echt een instap model en met een kitlensje absoluut onbruikbaar voor wat ik ermee wil. En nu dus op Canon overgestapt.
Om on-forum te blijven hier nog maar een plaatje van mijn 'kantoor'. :Big Grin:

----------


## soundcheckfrits

mocht er tijd zijn, pak ik mijn camera ook om foto's te schieten.

het resultaat:







Kit:

Nikon D300s
Sigma 70-200 f2.8
tamron 10-24 f 3.5/4.5
tamron 17-50 f2.8

----------


## Radar

Dan kan het moderating team niet achterblijven.
Het wachten is op de plaatjes van de ADMIN maar hier een paar van ikke:






Gear:
1D mk IV, 1D mk III, 40D,  70-200 2.8 is usm, 24-70 2.8 usm, 100-400 4-5.6 is usm, 
Meer plaatjes?
http://www.verhuurtoko.nl/pics.html
http://www.sportcitybilthoven.nl/
http://www.sportcitybilthoven.nl/dpp2010/index.html

----------


## MusicXtra

> Gear:
> 1D mk IV, 1D mk III, 40D,  70-200 2.8 is usm, 24-70 2.8 usm, 100-400 4-5.6 is usm,



Ja hoor, altijd baas boven baas, die heeft dus gewoon 3 body's om je vingers bij af te likken. :Cool: 
Wel heul mooie ploatjush trouwens. :Wink:

----------


## Tom06

> Gear:
> 1D mk IV, 1D mk III, 40D, 70-200 2.8 is usm, 24-70 2.8 usm, 100-400 4-5.6 is usm,



Kom ik aanzette met m'n 1000D  :Big Grin: 

(deze foto is trouwens best lelijk kwa pixies, komt denk door uploaden)

----------


## I.T. drive in

Nieuwe manier van grunten  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Kom ik aanzette met m'n 1000D



't Is niet het toestel maar de fotograaf die de plaatjes schiet. :Wink:

----------


## mrVazil

Meer foto's

Heb nog ergens foto's van een productie van afgelopen zomer, maar die staan nog niet online... moet er eens naar zoeken.

Zelf nikon gebruiker trouwens, D90 met een sigma 17-50 f2.8 en een nikkor 70-300

----------


## Tom06

> 't Is niet het toestel maar de fotograaf die de plaatjes schiet.



Ja precies! 
Alleen als ik jullie zo zie praten over allemaal mooie bodies word ik toch een beetje jaloers  :Big Grin:

----------


## ajdeboer

De lens maakt ook een degelijk verschil!
Ik heb liever een te gekke lens op een iets mindere body dan een miezerig kitlensje op een goede body.  :Smile:

----------


## Tom06

Ja daar heb je een punt

----------


## MusicXtra

Daarbij is de afschrijving op een goede lens praktisch nihil, dat is met body's wel anders...

----------


## Stage-Q

Ik snap niet hoe hij het voor elkaar krijgt, maar de foto's van de band waar ik voor mix... zijn toch elke keer geweldig gemaakt door de fotograaf die vaak mee gaat.

Of het nou in een rokerig cafe is, of een tent vol met condens en bier...

----------


## Roeltej

Combinatie van goede kwaliteit apparatuur en fotograaf die weet wat hij doet/hoe hij zijn materiaal moet gebruiken.

En idd... een goed objectief heb ik liever dan een goede body. (Hier nog een 350D en 40D, doe er helaas te weinig mee...)

Zie vaak zat de DSLR's tevoorschijn komen (omdat ze tegenwoordig stuk goedkoper zijn) en maar flink op autostand alles kapotflitsen met de ingebouwde flitser... :/

----------


## mrVazil

zou het niet grappig zijn om een paar atomics vooraan op het podium te leggen en die te koppelen aan een remote flash? als die remote een ander flashsignaal opvangt: effe atomic laten afgaan  :Big Grin: , 't zal rap over zijn met hun geflist  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Combinatie van een goeie camera met lenzen die lichtgevoelig zijn is een must bij dit soort foto's.
Meeste 'instapmodellen' geven boven de ISO 800 al veel ruis, dat in combinatie met een lens die niet verder gaat dan F4 maakt het lastig goeie plaatjes te schieten.
Als ik al flits dan is het met een flitser waar twee lagen witte gaffatape overheen geplakt zit, dat is net genoeg om het onderwerp ietsje meer licht mee te geven.
Heb mezelf onlangs een 70-200 F2.8 IS usm cadeau gedaan :Cool: , die is echt geweldig om op evenementen mee te fotograferen. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ga dit weekeind weer wat schieten, zal er hier weer wat neerzetten.

----------


## koentjes

> Nieuwe manier van grunten



nee das Bart van 'Third half' rent af en toe met kettingzaag door de kroeg, en duikt met zn sm58 zo de spoelbak achter de bar in.... kenne wel speule die manne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Radar

En volgende keer plakken we gewoon een druppeltje op de kettingzaag van Bart.
Geluid kwam buiten niet echt over de FOH heen. :Cool:

----------


## Drummer4live



----------


## rinus bakker

> Nog even een foto'tje...Nu even met een iets..subtielere copyright.. Wil gewoon liever niet dat anderen er met mijn foto's van door gaan..



Ach je knipt een beetje weg van onder en recht en hupsa.
In de wereld van de tekst(en) gebeurd dat volop, 
en je kunt een 'nieuw' boek uitgeven dat voor 70% letterlijk bij elkaar gejat, geknipt en geplakt is.
En dat kan ik jou geval dus ook hoor.

----------


## NesCio01

in het raam de reflectie van de danseres hieronder



grtz

----------


## 4AC

Mooie plaatjes hier!

Kan -helaas voor jullie- niet op tegen mijn ENORME fotografie-talent en pro-apparatuur (mob. telefoon) :P  :Big Grin: 


En hier nog een 'live-foto' van alfred jodokus kwak:


En nou niet allemaal jaloers beginnen te schreeuwen.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Volgende foto is van Jelle Grutterink (Copyright=hem). Dit is trouwens wel een SERIEUS getalenteerd fotograaf, wat mij betreft.

----------


## NesCio01

Regie op de 35e verdieping





grtz

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik ken vliegtuigen met minder knopjes, maar wel beter betaalde operators...



Digico heeft dan ook duidelijk het concept 'interface' van Boeing afgekeken: Zoveel mogelijk knoppen en displays op de meest gekke plaatsen.

Als er over workflow was nagedacht en er dan was gebouwd dan was het wel een ander merk geworden. Airbus of zo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bones2001

Alweer wat jaartjes geleden,maar hier een plaatje van Rob Heijne en Brendon O'Neill, achter mijn Yamaha kitje.

----------


## renevanh

> Als er over workflow was nagedacht en er dan was gebouwd dan was het wel een ander merk geworden. Airbus of zo.



Nadeel is dat we nu dan allemaal met een joystick in onze handen zouden zitten ipv een rij faders  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Hoe doen jullie dat overigens met je camera? Ik durf hem nooit mee te nemen omdat ik hem niet in de gaten kan houden (en geen goede wegleg plek heb) als ik aan het werk ben.

----------


## Big Bang

Ladekist met slot oid?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb al mijn fotografie spullen in een slingshot tas zitten. Daar is altijd wel een plekje onder/naast de mengtafel voor te vinden.

----------


## showband

ik heb geen dure camera en neem het risico dat het mis gaat.
Geef hem als ik speel ook gewoon uit handen aan een passerend crewlid of andere bekende kijker.

Heeft een keer een kapotte (gevallen) camera gegeven. Maar is verder goed gegaan.

De keuze tussen wel of geen publiciteitsmateriaal (foto's)  maakt het risico van een digitale fotocamera verliezen ruimschoots goed.

Moet je natuurlijk geen EON's gaan weggeven...  :Wink: 
Maar die kunnnen mensen toch niet zonder hulp bedienen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tofke78

Knappe foto's hier allemaal :-)

----------


## Tofke78

Geweldig leuke foto's!  Wie is die knappe blonde zangers? :-)





> mocht er tijd zijn, pak ik mijn camera ook om foto's te schieten.
> 
> het resultaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## soundcheckfrits

@ tofke78  ex zangeres 7 op de schaal van richter    nu zangeres van bandje  super-sundays

----------


## NesCio01

Dan toch maar ff geen mooi plaatje?



De bundel hout mocht mee omhoog omdat anders
de flightcases niet over de balustrade kon.........

grtz

Nes

----------


## Radar

Hier weer wat pic's van de afgelopen tijd.
Niks te beroerd om te flitsen.



200+ artiesten op podium, altijd lastig om daar de drummer te vinden:


Artiesten met spaatje geel te veel op en maar vragen waarom "HET" niet klinkt ?


Drummer, altijd lastig.


Vreemd vuur op podium:

----------


## MusicXtra

Mooie plaatjes, met wat voor camera, sluitertijd, diafragma, ISO waarde en flitser zijn ze genomen?

----------


## Radar

Bovenstaande plaatjes zijn gemaakt met een canon EOS 1D MK IV.
Flitser is een 580EX II.
Sluitertijden en ISO waarden verschillen, vaak hoge ISO waarden met dit "soort" dingen  om leegtrekken batterijen flitser te voor komen. 
Flitser staat meer dan regelmatig op 3 standen onder belichten om podium licht mee te pakken.

----------


## kokkie

Leuke plaatjes hoor!
Maar foto 2 (orkest), die ik de mooiste vind, mag ook gelijk door naar "de rigging hall of shame"!

----------

